# Is she pregnant?



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

Just rescued a tiny doe a few weeks ago. I think she may be pregnant. When she's facing me, the right side of her rolls around and bumps. I've read this might be her rumen. The other side also moves a bit. She's not bagged up yet, but her treats are a bit bigger, as is her belly. I've owned goats in the past, had a small heard. It's just been a while and I back then I knew the breeding dates. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

well goats carry on their right side left side is the rumen. thats not to say she isnt pregnant if she is bagging up she could be very close which mens the baby has dropped from the side to the belly


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

So, if I'm looking at her head on (from the front), the rumen will be on the left? If that's the case, then on the right side, it looks like baseballs rolling around under the skin. From up to down, forward and back, with little kicks in between. She's not got a bag yet, but she's not flat either.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

If you are facing her head rumen on your right, uterus on your left.


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok,.so what about the movement? Am I just going crazy?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

might just be her rumen moving while she chews her cud. what breed is she? the smaller the goat the bigger the rumen looks


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

That's the thing, she was found by animal control on a busy street. We adopted her from them. The vet there said she may be pregnant. She weighs maybe 30-40 lbs. She's not comfortable with people touching her, so I can't feel on her. It's a challenge for sure. She's got 6 inch horns, and she doesn't look like a baby. We have very limited knowledge of her. She stands about 20-24 inches high at the shoulder.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well if you want everyone to take a guess at pregnancy it will take a picture. 

The pooch picture. Tail up without you holding it with a view of pooch, and butt. Udder picture. Picture from behind that shows both sides of belly. Yep the pic can have all this wrapped into 1 picture. Good luck!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome to goat ****!


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't upload a pic from my phone. I'll have to catch her tonight while she's eating. I'll get pics up asap. She moves around a lot too. Happy little thing, she actually touched my hand the other day and I was so excited lol.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

We took in a couple of does that were not used to people. It is so exciting when they touch you! It can be a process. It took Ballerina almost a year to decide I'm not going to hurt her, and will actually talk to me now. Nugget all it took was a little cracked corn and she was over it. I hope she is pregnant for you because sometimes at kidding they can decide that can't do it without you and demand to love on you.


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

She's pretty talkative, comes into the feed room with me, she's just not crazy about touching. I'm hoping she's pregnant. She's a companion for my horse, he's 27. So she's the only goat right now. I just love little goat babies.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well if worst come to worst and she's not bred, bred her in the fall for sping kids!


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

My Mom would shoot me lol! My husband wouldn't mind, he's excited she might be bred. The kids are excited of course. My Mom, she's all about one goat, not multiples lol! The last heard started with a goat I bottle raised that came pregnant with twins when she got too friendly for the petting zoo. I'll try to get pics of Peeper, we named her Little Goat Peep.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would be worried that she is bred so small...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> I would be worried that she is bred so small...


20-24" isn't small for a mini breed, maybe a little under weight, but I think those were guesstimates


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Tell your mom goats are herd animals gotta have 2


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Little goat peep


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

I haven't gotten an exact weight. She buddies around with the horse, he's really tolerant lol! He likes the company. I got some ok shots, I'll post when I get home.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Depends on the breed. Even if she was pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf/Mini Dairy, I would in no way let her keep the baby. Too small. MAYBE if she was pygmy. But she is a little tall for a Pygmy. I would guess Mini Dairy or Nigerian Dwarf. I would not breed her if she was mine at that weight. Some pics will help. You could take her into the vet for an ultrasound, or send in a blood sample to bio tracking so you can know for sure if she is pregnant.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I am talking weight here. For a pygmy, she would be a little thin. I would rather her be 50 lbs. But like I said she is tall for a pygmy. For a Nigerian Dwarf or Mini Dairy, I would want 60-75 lbs. 50 at the min for a smaller framed goat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With only guessing on her weight, she's likely heavier than you think...her being flighty will only add to her stress if you were to try and catch her and stand on a scale holding her.
Her height is closer to Nigerian standards than to pygmy BUT I have a pygmy/nd cross wether who is above height standards for a ND 

When referring to the "left" or "right" side of a goat, think of it as sitting in a car facing forward, the left side is the "drivers side" and the right is the passenger side, unless of course you're in Europe :wink: 
I currently have a 5 1/2 month old registered ND doeling who stands at 16 inches and weighs 40lbs.... she also still nurses from mom too, and just because she is a "good breeding weight" with most breeders, she won't be bred here until Fall of 2014.

Horns can tell a goats age to some extent, IF they had a good healthy start in life with proper care and feed management, if she has 6 inch horns, she's likely around a year to 2 years old. Going by her front teeth is best to determine age up to 4 years old 
My oldest doe here with horns is 13 years and 2 months old, her spikes are 12 inches tall and I have a 5 1/2 year old with 8 inch tall spikes, the majority of horn growth occurs during the first 3 years then it's usually a length of 1/2 inch a year after.


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok, here she is!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She doesn't look pregnant to me, but I would need a close up of her pooch to really tell. 
She looks like a Nigerian Dwarf BTW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Sydney, she does look be a Nigerian Dwarf... she has a tag in her ear I see, either she was a kids 4H project or an escapee from a auction house.
She doesn't appear to be too thin with how she looks but her frame shows a narrow rear. A loser pic of her backside would be best to have an idea as to whether she's bred. I can see a teat in the one pic but not enough to see if there is any udder development.


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

The tag in her ear is from animal control. They said that in South Florida, the department of agriculture requires them to tag them before they leave the shelter. I was thinking ND, as that's what I've owned and bred in the past. She won't let me behind her yet, she keeps turning to face me. So a pooch shot isn't going to happen yet lol.


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

OMG, she ate her entire breakfast from my hand thismorning! Ahhh!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats! Always fun when they start warming up


----------

